# diver recipes



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

for some diver recipes. eg... coots, blue bill, merganzer. any kind of diver.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Put them in a crock pot with a large rock. Cook all day, throw away the bird, eat the rock.

Actually, I usually take them down to the butcher shop and have them made into summer sausage. But, last week I ran some divers through a meat grinder and mixed 50% bird, 30% beef and 20% pork. Makes good chili, taco meat, etc.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

I have great success by making stew out of them in a crock pot.

Put two cans of cream of anything you like soup and two cans of water into crock pot.
Add onions, potatoes, mushrooms, tomatoes, corn, etc to crock pot and start on low.

First cut ducks into strips and fry in butter or olive oil for you health nuts for a minute or two on a side. Don't over cook or they will be tough and maybe a little wild. Season with Lawrys or Garlic powder or what ever turns your boat.
Cut them into bite size pieces and place in crock pot.
I like to give it at least 10-12 hours and 24 is fine too. Stir occassionally.

It works great for buffleheads, bluebills, redheads,etc. and is delicious. I love to hunt the divers.

Take Care.

Take Care.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

:beer: good idea


----------

